# Hello there...



## MindBlank (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello! My name's Matt, am currently nearing the end of an 8 month trip around Asia (should have been a year- spent far too much money... why is beer always the most expensive thing?)

I've been wanting to get back into writing for some time, I'm a complete amateur but it's something I used to enjoy very much. I look forward to having a read through the forums and talking to you all!


----------



## escorial (Aug 14, 2015)

View attachment 9318


----------



## MindBlank (Aug 14, 2015)

That's got to be the nicest welcome to a forum I've ever had... thanks! 

Wait a minute... you're from Liverpool. Where did you steal it from? (Sorry)


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Matt and welcome to WF. I'm guessing, from the cheeky humour, that you're English? How much of Asia did you get to see in your eight months, assuming you were sober at least some of the time and can remember?

I see you are already posting around the forums. When you have made ten posts you'll be able to choose an avatar and post some of your own work for critique. What sort of stuff do you write? For me, it's mostly short stories and poetry but I enjoy reading a bit of everything.

Anyway, have fun and I'll see you around the place.

jen


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey, Matt, and welcome!  Asia, you say?  Sounds interesting... I've always wanted to travel, but I've never been able to get off my butt long enough to go anywhere further than the supermarket, haha.  Hopefully you'll share some stories with us.

Doesn't matter if you're a complete amateur.  Don't let it stop you from contributing or sharing your work--we all start out that way and improve over time (my poetry skills being the exception).  Don't be shy, either.  You may be new to us, but your input is just as valid as mine.  Maybe even slightly more valid than mine.

Sorry, bad example.  What I'm trying to say is that we encourage and value participation.  On that end, I'm glad to see you've already been making the rounds and exploring the forum.  Keep it up!  I'm looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around!


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums MindBlank.

:cool2: user name. I think beer is always the most expensive thing because 'feel good' has to be kept under control and the authorities can make a buck on it. I have heard that Norway has ridiculously high prices but I have never been able to find out (or been bothered to search out) just how high they are.:very_drunk:

In any case if you enjoy writing you have arrived at the right place. Please look around and see all that is going on and ask any questions if need be.:thumbr: Good luck with your writing endeavours.:eagerness:


----------



## musichal (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Matt, and welcome to WF - we're glad you're here, for the beer!  You'll find this site writer-friendly, for sure.  Educational and fun!  We look forward to getting to know you and your writing, so don't be shy.  Jump on in, and if you have questions you can PM me, or any other Mentors, by clicking on our names.  Have a good time!


----------



## Moody (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey, Matt. You're lucky to get to have such an experience. Where are you from? I've traveled to like two states in my entire life \\/

I, too, have been away from writing for about a year now and have been getting back into it. Slowly, but steadily. I hope to hear more from you and welcome!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome MindBlank! 

I hope to read about your journeys and insights (or just good drinking stories XD). It's interesting to see how someone from another culture and way of life perceives another. 

Cheers, I hope to see you around.


----------



## MindBlank (Aug 15, 2015)

*What a nice bunch...*



> jenthepenHi Matt and welcome to WF. I'm guessing, from the cheeky humour, that you're English? How much of Asia did you get to see in your eight months, assuming you were sober at least some of the time and can remember?​



Yes Jen I'm English, originally from Surrey but have lived out of the UK for the last 6 or so years.  There seem to be a few English floating around the forums here, always nice!  From the moments of sobriety and mostly thanks to the stamps in my passport I can say I've been to Japan, Korea (South- not brave enough for North), Taiwan, China, Thailand, Laos and now just chilling in Bali for a few more weeks before heading home! 

As for what I write, I used to mostly go for short stories.  I haven't been writing at all over the last few years though so I'm starting from scratch. Think I'll try taking part in some of the challenges and prompts that get run, need to kick start my brain and hopefully recover the few brain cells I left lying at the bottom of various beer bottles...

AtleanWordSmith I do indeed have a few stories... not sure they're entirely appropriate though, or should in fact be written down.  Ever :icon_cheesygrin: And Blade you're exactly right, pesky authority trying to ruin beer o'clock.  Though I don't think they've caught onto the idea in Cambodia yet where you can get close to a pint for about 30p... or 50c for the yanks among us...

Thanks everyone for the welcome, much appreciated.  I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Miranda de la Costa (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Matt! Welcome to the site! I too am new and am completely jealous that you've visited Asia.\\/


----------

